# The effects of magnesium deficiency.



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 16, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]I am just starting my study about the importance of magnesium; but from what I have already learned, it is of vital importance to everyone, yet most of us do not get enough magnesium in our diets, and we do not recognize the symptoms as being from a lack of magnesium. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Most of you know, I have had a-fib, tachycardia, and other heart arrythmias for many years, I think stemming from a serious auto accident that I was in back in 1991. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]By 2014, my heart was in total heart failure, with an ejection fraction of about 23%, and was in a-fib constantly. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The cardiologist sent me for an ablation, and this worked for almost 2 years, and then I started having episodes again. Last summer, they did another ablation, and the doctor said that it was the last one they can do, and the next step would be a pacemaker. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Since then, I have had episodes of tachycardia, and it has not really responded to medications. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I do NOT want to have any more heart procedures, and I have been reading, looking for what can help the heart get better. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This led me to magnesium, and after some preliminary study, I stopped taking the cal/mag/zinc that i had been taking and got a 400mg magnesium supplement instead. I started taking it twice a day, and am now taking it 3 times per day, and have ordered 500 mg tablets. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Since I started taking the magnesium, my heart has not even had one bad little flutter, and it has been beating with a steady rhythm, night and day. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It seems to me like it even feels stronger, and I have only been taking the magnesium for less than a week now. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]While reading, I learned that many of the other illnesses and pain that we have can also be caused by magnesium deficiency, and since the effects of it are so varied and prolific, I wanted to start a thread about magnesium deficiency, and I will add more as I learn more about this mineral. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]There are some really good books and videos on this topic, but I wanted to start out with just a short video that give a small overview of magnesium, what it does, and what happens when we are deficient. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dr. Carolyn Dean has written a book called “The Magnesium Miracle” (which I am now reading) and also has videos on youtube, if you want to watch. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I didn’t post one here because they are over an hour long, but worth the time to watch if you are interested in learning more about magnesium deficiency. 





[/FONT]


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m glad this is working for you Happyflowerlady. You only have one heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2018)

I've been using magnesium citrate daily for years now, but thankfully I have no serious health or heart problems.  I did get some palpitations at night for awhile, but a long time since I experienced that.  Magnesium has a lot of health benefits, I use the oil too.  Haven't taken any calcium supplements for years, get enough in my diet and don't want to clog my arteries.

I never had a test to see if I was deficient in magnesium.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> This led me to magnesium, and after some preliminary study, I stopped taking the cal/mag/zinc that i had been taking and got a 400mg magnesium supplement instead. I started taking it twice a day, and am now taking it 3 times per day, and have ordered 500 mg tablets.
> 
> Since I started taking the magnesium, my heart has not even had one bad little flutter, and it has been beating with a steady rhythm, night and day.
> It seems to me like it even feels stronger, and I have only been taking the magnesium for less than a week now.



I'm glad it's helping you Happyflowerlady.  I have trouble swallowing pills, but capsules are better than tablets.  I'm currently emptying a lot of my caps and mixing them with orange juice and organic turkey bone broth.  My mag citrate is already in powder form.

Also, years ago I read an article about how tablets don't always fully dissolve in your system, that some people were eliminating vitamin tablets with most of them partly intact and some where the writing on the tablet could still be read.  Since then I went with liquids, softgels, capsules and powders.

Magnesium is something I intend to keep taking for a long time.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 17, 2018)

It is always important to take any kind of medication or supplement along with food.  When we are eating food, our body knows that food is coming even before it reaches our mouth, and we start producing the necessary digestive enzymes for processing that food effectively, and then it is broken down and used by the body like it should be. 
If you just have a pill in your hand, you mind and body do not perceive that as food, and so it is not digested, and that is why sometimes the tablets can simply pass right on through the body. 
If you take the tablets when you are eating, then they have a much better chance of being digested and used properly in our body.


----------



## Lara (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you for this heads up. I think I'll get some and then try to remember to take it . I don't take any supplements right now but it's time I think.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm glad it's helping you Happyflowerlady.  I have trouble swallowing pills, but capsules are better than tablets.  I'm currently emptying a lot of my caps and mixing them with orange juice and organic turkey bone broth.  My mag citrate is already in powder form.
> Also, years ago I read an article about how tablets don't always fully dissolve in your system, that some people were eliminating vitamin tablets with most of them partly intact and some where the writing on the tablet could still be read.  Since then I went with liquids, softgels, capsules and powders.
> Magnesium is something I intend to keep taking for a long time.



SeaBreeze, I also ordered some liquid Ionic Magnesium, as well as Ionic Minerals. It is very easy to take, just a tiny 1/2 capful each day in some kind of liquid like juice.  I take mine with ACV/honey in a half glass of water, and just chug it down. The vinegar cuts through any tase of the minerals, and is something that I take as a supplement anyway. 
I have been doing this for almost a month now, and I can only say that this has been like a miracle in my life. I am taking the 500mg capsules twice a day, and if my heart does go out of rhythm, then I take another capsule right away, and it goes back into normal sinus thythm in 5-10 minutes. 
Before, when it went into a-fib or tachycardia, it would last for hours, and sometimes over a whole day; and I would be completely exhausted from having the heart working that hard for that long of a time. 
I sent a PM to AZ Jim about magnesium, and I would definitely recommend anyone who has any kind of heart issues to at least try the magnesium and see if it helps. 
I am so glad that I did, and I feel that it was an answer to all of my prayers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm glad it worked so well for you Happyflowerlady, that's great!  It was decades ago, but I bought a little blue bottle of ionic mag and it tasted so horrible that I threw it out.  I didn't take the trouble back then to try and mix it with anything, it just came in a dropper bottle.


----------



## paxtonstafford (Jul 18, 2018)

pls research dr. caldwell esselstyn of the cleveland clinic he is all over youtube and associatied with others mercola and so on..


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

http://naturalsociety.com/16-magnesium-deficiency-symptoms-signs-low-levels/

I would add to the list Tinnitus.


----------



## rgp (Aug 27, 2018)

paxtonstafford said:


> pls research dr. caldwell esselstyn of the cleveland clinic he is all over youtube and associatied with others mercola and so on..



 I did do some research on him today at your suggestion. Read a few sites, listened to a few video presentations, etc.

 Trouble is, for each & every argument / point he presents...other noted doctors dispute. What makes [his] word the one to follow? IMO after reading / listening again to several, it once again all boils down to moderation, and individual genetic make-up / metabolism .

One more point....remove all that is "bad" we remove damn near all flavor. If it doesn't taste good , as a whole "we" won't eat it....no matter how "good" it is supposed to be for us.
There are some that can, perhaps due to fear <grin>...but IMO they are few indeed. And some i have met...I even challenge their honesty.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 27, 2018)

As far as one dispute what one says...that's with EVERYTHING. 

Coffee, sugar, coconut oil, grains etc etc etc.

One has to decide who they want to believe.  I personally don't put a lot of trust in pharma.


----------



## rgp (Aug 27, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> As far as one dispute what one says...that's with EVERYTHING.
> 
> Coffee, sugar, coconut oil, grains etc etc etc.
> 
> One has to decide who they want to believe.  I personally don't put a lot of trust in pharma.




I don't trust pharma either but...they are not in the olive oil biz. And the dispute is among doctors, so ?

 Bottom line, we're all going to die of something & at some time....it is inevitable , so...let it be . Enjoy while we're here.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 27, 2018)

rgp said:


> I don't trust pharma either but...they are not in the olive oil biz. And the dispute is among doctors, so ?
> 
> Bottom line, we're all going to die of something & at some time....it is inevitable , so...let it be . Enjoy while we're here.



Yes, but I want to die fairly healthy and not propped  up with drugs etc..and have my mind.


----------



## rgp (Aug 27, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Yes, but I want to die fairly healthy and not propped  up with drugs etc..and have my mind.



LOL...if your fairly healthy ...your not likely to die. And another note....after death, why do you need your mind?


IMO, we need to be prepared, and know when the time may be right to take matters into our own hands....[if ya get my point]?


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 27, 2018)

rgp said:


> LOL...if your fairly healthy ...your not likely to die. And another note....after death, why do you need your mind?
> 
> 
> IMO, we need to be prepared, and know when the time may be right to take matters into our own hands....[if ya get my point]?



Oh I'm going to die, but don't want to sickly leading to it.  Hope it's in my sleep.  And money could run out before I go.  Parents lived into early and mid 90's.   I'm 80 ...


----------



## rgp (Aug 28, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh I'm going to die, but don't want to sickly leading to it.  Hope it's in my sleep.  And money could run out before I go.  Parents lived into early and mid 90's.   I'm 80 ...



Agree for sure...


----------



## n_brown (Aug 28, 2018)

I use 400mg magnesium citrate daily, keeps digestive and nervous system working well.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 28, 2018)

n_brown said:


> I use 400mg magnesium citrate daily, keeps digestive and nervous system working well.



Some folks who deal with sluggggish bowels, take a couple of the above daily.   And drink a lot of water.  Warm water is best vs cold.


----------

